# "cheat" lateral?



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2004)

What exactly is it cause there are several types of lateral raises.  Not sure what it is sorry and am dieing to start gopros routine.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> What exactly is it cause there are several types of lateral raises.  Not sure what it is sorry and am dieing to start gopros routine.



Gopro gives a description of what it is in one of his posts.  You may try doing a search.  In short, it is pretty much like a regular lateral raise, but you stand with the bumbells touch in front of the body rather than holding them directly at your side.  When lifting the weight, you gain a little inertia to get the weight started.  Therein lies the "cheat" part of the exercise.  Don't abuse the momentum though.  It is just meant to get the weight started.  It allows you to use heavier weight than if the weight is directly at your side.  BTW, even though the knees are slightly bent and you're leaning forward slightly at the hips, this does not mean using crappy form to hoist the weight up.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 4, 2004)

Here is the exact quote...



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> It is a standing side lateral holding the dumbells in front of your body in the beginning of the lift, rather than at your sides. To begin, you get a little knee bend to add some momentum to the lift. It is quite similar to a cheat curl, allowing the use of heavier weights. This has been a most effective technique in bringing up my medial delts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 4, 2004)

awsome TY


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks BUSTINOUT for answering this question. Appreciated!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 6, 2004)

You bet fellas


----------

